# Las Vegas- Master ROller event



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hemingway's Cigar Lounge
Invites all to witness Master Roller
Edga Ramaz
( Owner of Lovo Cigars-who has rolled for Sylvestor Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger)

Saturday August 18th, 2007

Please join us from 6pm-9pm for this special evening

6909 West Cheyenne ( behind Olive Garden)

- Im going to be here for sure, great new B&M Great prices locally, some of the best i have seen! and a wondefully kind owner-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Hemingway's Cigar Lounge
> Invites all to witness Master Roller
> Edga Ramaz
> ( Owner of Lovo Cigars-who has rolled for Sylvestor Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger)
> ...


Day has been changed to the 25th- Insane story by the way-
i guess a day or so ago her husband was opening a bottle ( possibly a brew ) the cap flung up, hit him in the eye, actually cracking the cornea. He has to have surgery, and a whole bunch of other things done now. But they WILL 100% be there 25th, Edga felt so bad about the constant calling off of events this time she is supposedly coming in an hour earlier, and staying till as late as the people do, Some please come early, and stay long :tu Should be fun


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

The 25th of August- Master roller Edga Ramez will be at Hemingways Fine Cigar Lounge in Las Vegas!
times are 6- till its over ( you guys decide how late you wait the place to stay open  )
there will be door prizes and gifts every 30 minutes, Hemingway Daiquiris, and Hennessey for the guests and PLENTY of beer-

Come, join in on the fun, experience a master roller, and have some of her fine cigars.
S.T-


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

MAN, I wish I could be there. If Me and the wifey ever get to Vegas, we'll look you up!!!:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> MAN, I wish I could be there. If Me and the wifey ever get to Vegas, we'll look you up!!!:ss


sounds great mikey!
when ya do the smokes on me


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Wednesday the 19th! september
Edga Ramez is coming back for another rolling event.
Main purpose is people are coming in to do video footage for a commercial for Hemingways CIgar lounge-
SO very short notice but if youd like come in, enjoy your self, have a drink, have fun with the other's and fire up a stick!
S.T-


----------

